# Lots of Onions



## Kevin86 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys I got a big bag of small onions so I'm wondering if you guys have any yummy fun onion dishes? Sides, etc. We like onions so I want to make the most of them but they are smaller.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2016)

How about creamed onions or onions au gratin!

Peel and simmer the little onions until tender.  Make a thick cram sauce using some of the onion cooking liquid and milk or heavy cream, don't forget to add a good pinch of nutmeg to the white sauce, add the boiled onions.  At this point you can serve them as creamed onions or pour the mixture into a buttered casserole and top with whatever grated cheese you happen to have on hand and bake in a hot oven until it is brown and bubbly.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2016)

French onion soup
Onion and tomato pie
Fried onion rings
pickled onions

Also, you can chop and freeze some for future recipes.
Onions will last a long time stored in a cool dark place with air circulation.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2016)

Bolas's onion goop.  Basically, fill a CP with sliced onions and some butter, cook on low until goopy.  Then you can make onion soup, put on burgers, etc.  It freezes well.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> *Bolas's onion goop.*  Basically, fill a CP with sliced onions and some butter, cook on low until goopy.  Then you can make onion soup, put on burgers, etc.  It freezes well.



I agree Dawg. Here's a tip though.....plug in the crock pot outside if you can. 
I wanted them golden brown, and 12 or so hours of smelling onions in the house was sickening. 
Another tip: slice the onions thin on a mandolin.


----------



## blissful (Oct 29, 2016)

This is my recipe for French onion soup.
from here: *Joy's Garlic*


> *French Onion Soup*
> 
> Why French Onion Soup? Garlic, Onions, Leeks, Shallots, and Elephant Garlic (not a true garlic, more a leek) all are delicious together in French Onion Soup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome idea. But nutmeg doesn't sit with my wife. What would be a good substitute? I usually go garlic and jalapeño but that's more spicy than comfort food. But I'll schedule this in for sure.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 29, 2016)

These are all great I only had half of these ideas. Thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin86 said:


> Awesome idea. But nutmeg doesn't sit with my wife. What would be a good substitute? I usually go garlic and jalapeño but that's more spicy than comfort food. But I'll schedule this in for sure.



You could swap out the nutmeg for a big pinch of cayenne pepper or just leave it out.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Kevin86 said:


> Awesome idea. But nutmeg doesn't sit with my wife. What would be a good substitute? I usually go garlic and jalapeño but that's more spicy than comfort food. But I'll schedule this in for sure.



Just skip the nutmeg.  That recipe will be fine without it.


----------



## Kevin86 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't have a specific onion recipe, but I use onions in about half of the foods I make, so a bag of them rarely lasts very long around here.  I love beef stew and usually use at least 3 onions, quartered.  I use a lot of onion in my corned beef and cabbage too.  I dice them small and sauté with chopped jalapeño (core and ribs removed) in my scrambled eggs (just finished some at breakfast today).  I use a thick slice raw on a hamburger, and a generous pile of caramelized onion on a patty melt.

There are a lot of dishes that love onions, so be creative and use them liberally.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 31, 2016)

I am like RP I use Onion in every thing.  Two suggestions.


As I am on a low carb meal plan -  I take an onion and peel it core out the root end and add S&P and as much butter that will fit into the hole.  Wrap really tight with thick Aluminum foil and back at 400 until soft.


2- cut a bunch of them up, put a liner in your crock pot, put the crock pot in the garage and cook on low all day.  Wala carmelized onions.  bag up and freeze in useable amounts.  Not kidding about putting it in the garage.


Hal


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 31, 2016)

Cheddar & Bacon Stuffed Onions | Cinnamon-Spice & Everything Nice


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 31, 2016)

Kevin86 said:


> Hey guys I got a big bag of small onions so I'm wondering if you guys have any yummy fun onion dishes? Sides, etc. We like onions so I want to make the most of them but they are smaller.


French onion soup, onion sauce (based on bechamel sauce) to eat with roast lamb, or any of these:-

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/dec/27/onion-recipes-soup-fritters-salad-10-best


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2016)

Every month I buy a 4 pound bag of yellow onions. But I always seem to run out a few days before shopping day again. Except when Vidalia onions become available. Then I buy about four huge ones. Use them up and get four more the next month. I slice them all up at the same time. Then when I need some I grab a handful and dice them if I want diced for dishes like tuna or egg salad. 

I have known a lot of folks who will toss a half onion, rather than wrap it. Not me. I double wrap it securely and place in the bottom crisper drawer away from the other food.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2016)

Addie said:


> I have known a lot of folks who will toss a half onion, rather than wrap it. Not me. I double wrap it securely and place in the bottom crisper drawer away from the other food.



Addie, 

Try using a glass jar with a tight fitting lid, I use an old straight sided salsa jar as my onion keeper.  A large peeled onion stays fresh and crisp for several days as I whittle away on it and no smells escape from the jar.


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> Try using a glass jar with a tight fitting lid, I use an old straight sided salsa jar as my onion keeper.  A large peeled onion stays fresh and crisp for several days as I whittle away on it and no smells escape from the jar.



Thanks I never thought of doing that. I have some old canning jars that I can use. That way I can keep it on the top shelf right in plain sight.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickled onions?


----------



## Sue Lau (Oct 31, 2016)

I make a recipe for caramelized balsamic onion jam that I like. It goes great with cream cheese on a cracker for a party appie.
I hope it's ok to post a link to it.
https://palatablepastime.com/2013/09/04/caramelized-balsamic-onion-jam/


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2016)

Didn't we do a thread on Onion Jam at one time?

I thought so!  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/onion-jam-78280.html

And then there is also Bacon Jam to go with that for your hamburgers. 

http://bakedbree.com/bacon-jam

Straight from the Food Gods.


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 1, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> Try using a glass jar with a tight fitting lid, I use an old straight sided salsa jar as my onion keeper.  A large peeled onion stays fresh and crisp for several days as I whittle away on it and no smells escape from the jar.



Do you keep the jar out or in the fridge?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Do you keep the jar out or in the fridge?



I imagine she keeps it in the fridge. Once you've cut into vegetables, they deteriorate much more rapidly without refrigeration.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Do you keep the jar out or in the fridge?



In the fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2016)

I made Chef John's Smothered Pork Chops in onion gravy tonight  So very delicious. Mashed potatoes are perfect for soaking up the gravy.

Chef John's Smothered Pork Chops Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## di reston (Nov 2, 2016)

I use lots of onions, one way and another, if I have any onion left over from prepping a dish, I freeze it.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast


----------

